# Post Your Family Photos! (Mischiefs of Course)



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Since most of us know the frustration of having at least one rat who won't sit still for pictures, it's almost impossible to get several rats to stand together, pose, and not run away or try to grab onto the camera. And the moment you've got the perfect shot, of course someone has to move and then everyone's broken up again! Here's the best one I've gotten so far. I took at least 20 pictures hoping one would come out decent. At least in this one, if anything, everyone is facing the right direction. 
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...A-3504-4F5B-B390-163C989473DD_zpstlmv9xxl.jpg

I'd especially love to see photos of anyone who's got a really big mischief, I bet it's nearly impossible to get a full family photo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I have 5 boys and have never had them on the same location at once. I wish we had a nice family photo! They are out for play time right now, I may try and lure them over with treats . Your rats are beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Lovely idea! It always feels amazing to get that perfect full mischief shot!  here's mine...


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Here's my wee bubs Meemer, Mooshie and Muffin enjoying a squishy snooze. Meemer, as you can see, is letting it 'all hang out'. No shame


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Cute family photos! When mine nap together it's hard to get a family photo that isn't a mix of heads and butts, mostly butts lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Kitterpuss, love your nappy picture. I just showed it to a friend because I was trying to explain to him how Roxy always sleep over top of Daisy, and I have not gotten a good pic yet. But Roxy is often in Memer's position over top of Daisy.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Posted this in another thread, but it is all my ratty boys so here it is again.....that is Frumples butt on the left with the blueberry juice stain on his tail, George in the middle, and Snickers butt on the right!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

George looks comfy lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Funny, the only pic I can find of them all together is one of the whole cage, lol









This one was taken about a week before we got Raichu, and it's in their old cage









And this is usually what happens when I try to take family pics


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I have 5 girls and they hardly all sleep together unless its freezing cold. On the off chance I get 2 or 3, its SO HARD to sneak up!!! I always wake someone up and they wake the others up because "moms here, something goods about to happen!" 

Heres what I've got:







hmm... 1, 2, 3, 4... I thought I had 5 rats! 









Ah there we go! 

I also found this one: 








Sophie, Nugget, Friday, Marci, and Lucky


----------



## smyhls (Jul 28, 2014)

@aeyna What a perfect little dollhouse for them! The colors are very pretty.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

not sure if i have enough rats to be called a mischief c: but they are a cute pair of twins c:


----------

